# Ivf hypnosis CD



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wondering what people's experiences of them are? I'm thinking about buying one but not sure which one to chose!  x


----------



## Maui (Apr 3, 2012)

I tried the Zita West one last night for the first time (my friend had copied it for me so it was cheekily free!) and I wasn't that impressed to be honest. It was quite short - as the only part I can do is the pre transfer part, but as I'm currently only DR even that didn't feel that apt - it was fine, but the rest of it is for the 2ww if I remember correctly.

I've just bought (this minute!) The IVF companion for £11.99 on amazon as I've read good things about it on here. Will let you know what it's like, but although it still has sections, the first one seems to take you right through to ET and it does sound good. I hope it's not more or less the same as Z West or I've just wasted 12 quid


----------



## maskofsanity (Dec 20, 2011)

i've used the Helen Mcpherson,  The ivf Belief cd, and actually found it really nice. 
Its so relaxing, its got 3 tracks for each phase of treatment.
This is my first every ivf cycle, and i have been completely calm and chilled out the entire way through, the whole treatment has been effortless, even if i don't get a bfp, the cd has definitely made the cycle more positive and calm experience that what i expected it to be. I highly recommend it, i think it may be a bit more expensive the the Z.west, £15? but well worth it.


----------



## Sarah36 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Rainbowb, I have the same one as masksofsanity, I am only on cd 1 so far but finding it really relaxing and would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i used "ivf companion" cd. i felt silly at first but i even took it into the EC it was by natalhypnotherapy


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, I have the IVF Belief CD too, I'm only on CD one so far as I'm on day 3 of DR but I'm finding it really relaxing  . I even convinced DP to listen to it with me last night.

I found mine on eBay for just a couple of pounds so it's worth a look on there.  I read the reviews on Amazon and they were really positive.


----------



## mb2512cat (Sep 12, 2011)

The IVF Companion CD (Maggie Howell) worked for me. Definitely helped to dissipate with the stress of what was going on. I uploaded it up to my iphone which made things very easy.


----------

